# when can rats have babys



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

when do i have to sepreate the baby males from the baby females :?:


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

4.5 to 5 weeks after they are born is the usual consensus.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I seperated them at 3.5 weeks because they sexually mature at 5 weeks and They werent feeding off the mom anymore. I wanted to be really safe.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

5 weeks or a bit earlier.

Separating early can be hard on them as they're still learning things from mom.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

3 weeks old believe me danae


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

3 weeks? No, sorry. They cannot have babies at three weeks, unless you had an amazingly early bloomer... :?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

not gonna happen at 3 weeks

I've read at 4 weeks but it was 4 weeks plus X amount of days & it was because the little girls were in a cage with an adult male

the sibling couplings at 5 weeks of age are quite rare.... each week after that it is more likely but still not as likely as young female with older male

so rats are just like humans... the girls mature faster than the boys



(& yes, I was poking fun at the boys )


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

you have to seperate them when they are 3 weeks old because that is the age they can start mating I know its early but they can. 8O


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No, they do not start mating at three weeks. Where on earth did you hear that?


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

My boy is 13 weeks and not really interested in the girls yet, if only he would stay like that, we could save a lot of money neutering


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Maple said:


> you have to seperate them when they are 3 weeks old because that is the age they can start mating I know its early but they can. 8O


Their eyes are just opened, they are just starting to eat solids, they should be feeding off of mom until almost 5 weeks.

There is NO way a baby can get pregnant or be fertile at that age. Thats like a 6-8 year old human.

You should _*never*_ separate that young, even if they aren't feeding off of mom (which is a problem in itself) they can still learn a lot from her on how to be a rat.


----------

